# Hunting Coat Zipper Repair



## shooter56 (Aug 14, 2008)

I bought a nice reversible hunting coat for my son a year ago at Fleet Farm. Recently the zipper broke. The teeth on each side are still good, but the cast aluminum piece in the center broke into halves. Does anyone in the Fargo area repair zippers? Is it possilbe to replace just the broken piece without having to replace the entire zipper? Thanks!


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Best would be replace the zipper.
There is a zipper outlet in GF. 1000's of zippers in stock. Any good seamstress can do the job.


----------



## 1lessdog (Feb 4, 2004)

Mac's do zipper repair in Fargo


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

L&H Shoe Repair in Valley City.


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

Camelot Cleaners in Fargo does any zipper except a Columbia zipper (which can only be done at Scheel's).


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Anderson Shoe and tarp Repair. 
FYI, Columbia zippers are guaranteed for life. Only problem is you need to send the garment in and be without it for a fairly long while!!


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Most dry cleaners do zipper repairs, well they replace them or ship them out to be done.

 Al


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

In GF Scheels sends their columbia coats to C&R Cleaners usually takes a week.
I have had them do some other sewing for me and are very reasonable.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

anyone in se nodak. I have the same problem with the crappy zipper on my drake parka


----------

